# Learning a musical instrument & theory



## Meyerbeer Smith

I’m in my early 30s, and want to know how to play an instrument and read music.

I didn't take music classes in school, and have never learned to play a musical instrument. 

I can follow along a musical score (most of the time), but I can’t sight read.

I had singing lessons a few years ago – I could sing things like “Avant de quitter ces lieux” from Faust or bits of Mozart, but couldn’t sing in public. Nerves! Odd, since acting and public speaking are easy.

I bought myself a digital keyboard, and taught myself to stammer out a couple of basic songs and a few phrases of Wagner and Meyerbeer on it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Taggart

Get a teacher.

That way you will learn good habits and not have too much to unlearn.


----------



## WilliamApocalypse

Taggart said:


> Get a teacher.
> 
> That way you will learn good habits and not have too much to unlearn.


^ this and also, make sure the teacher is right for you. It will take some time to figure it out as you progress but it will help you in the long run to have a teacher and have the correct type of teacher.


----------



## Pugg

WilliamApocalypse said:


> ^ this and also, make sure the teacher is right for you. It will take some time to figure it out as you progress but it will help you in the long run to have a teacher and have the correct type of teacher.


Very valuable point made, it has to work both ways also . Teacher/ pupil and other way around.


----------

